
50x Faster Bitcoin Price Data Powered by MarketStore for AI Trading - yoshyoshi
https://blog.alpaca.markets/blog/2018/5/18/enjoy-50x-faster-bitcoin-price-data-powered-by-marketstore-for-ai-trading
======
yoshyoshi
Hi HN! This system architecture is something that we use in production at
[https://alpaca.markets/](https://alpaca.markets/), and we opensourced this
for the community and are showing the step-by-step process for this on this
post. Waiting for some feedback on this!!

